# first ID application



## rubelbgdsa0 (Jul 23, 2011)

I got my PR verified today and applied immediately for non-citizen ID in barrack street HA. I have been told, it will take 3 months. Any one have the similar experience? Or idea how long the ID application will take?

Thanks


----------

